# Openoffice macht Zicken

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab einen Asus EEE 1001P (1,66 GHz, 1GB Ram) und hab gestern OpenOffice emerged (hat den ganzen Tag gebraucht.)

Heute hab ich Calc gestartet und einen Sitzplan geschrieben. Wenn ich auf speichern gehe, kann ich einen Dateinamen angeben, aber wenn ich auf Speichern klicke tut sich nix mehr.

Der XFCE4 Taskmanager zeigt mir, das weder die CPU- noch die RAM-Auslastung über 50% liegen, ich seh aber OpenOffice nicht als Task.

Und wenn ich ein Dokument aufmachen will, zeigt er mir nur dieses Start-Splash bild mit dem Ladebalken (jetzt seit knapp einer Stunde, ich glaub nicht dass sich da noch was tut.)

Was kann man da machen?

Aja, wie kann man die geöffneten Tasks und Dienste auf der Konsole anzeigen lassen?

LG Roland

----------

## disi

tasks in der Console:

```
# ps aux
```

Ich mag htop, weil man da mehr funktionen hat und einzelne Prozesse mit F9 stoppen kann:

```
# emerge htop

$ htop
```

Ansonsten:

```
$ top
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Geht "irgendwann" eine KDE-File/Druckdialog auf? Wenn ja, das habe ich auch. Sobald das KDE USE-Flag entfernt wird, rennt es, wie es sein soll.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nein, es geht kein Druckdialog auf, aber ich hab XFCE4 und da seh ich nicht mal den Drucker den ich eingerichtet hab.

Ich seh nur die ganze Zeit das OpenOffice Startbild

----------

## ChrisJumper

Und wenn open-office, z.B. oowriter von einem Terminal aus startest? Bekommst vielleicht ein paar interessante Fehlermeldungen?

Hast du schon probiert wie von disi empfohlen den open-office-prozess über htop zu stoppen?

Vielleicht hilf es auch das Konfigurations-Verzeichnis zu verschieben damit ein neues Anlegt wird.

```
$ mv ./.ooo3 ./.ooo3-alt
```

----------

## schachti

Wenn die bisher schon gegeben Tipps nichts helfen (das von SvenFischer beschriebene Problem hatte ich übrigens auch schon unter openSUSE!) könntest Du noch probieren, mittels strace das gewünschte Programm (zum Beispiel oowriter oder oocalc) zu überwachen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hallo,

entschuldigung, dass ich erst jetzt schreib, hatte in der Schule einiges zu tun.

Ich hab jetzt htop emerged. Wenn ich jetzt oowriter als user in der konsole eingeb geht openoffice ohne probleme auf.

Aber wenn ich Speichern will hängt er total.

Mit htop zeigt er mir 6-mal die Zeile

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer -splash-pipe=5 an.

mit F9 kann ich ihn killen.

auch das mit dem ooo3 Ordner verschieben bringt nix.

Strace hab ich noch nicht probiert, muss ich erst installieren.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hab strace noch nicht probiert. Ich kann das über den Proxyserver nicht installieren.

Wenn ich ein Dokument mit Openoffice aufmachen will, sehe ich erst den Startscreen, und dann nix mehr. Mit htop seh ich den writer und kann ihn beenden.

LG Roland

----------

